# Snake Racks



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

Interested in how people have their racks set up as I'm going to be building one very soon. The actual frame is easy enough but I'm having trouble visualising the heat set up.

So what are you currently using to heat your rack? (Piccies always welcome).


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've just got a rack with 50ltr RUBs in and an 11x11 het mat under each RUB


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is mine, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/303297-my-super-cheap-snake-rack.html or should I say the start of mine it has a few more sections on now. I use heatmats at the back, personally use 17x11 mats as I got a deal on a load of them but they are a bit to wide for the tubs. All the cables are held on the back with zip ties all leading to stats located on the side on one of the uprights where I can easily get to them. And keep my paper on the side on a straight chain, very handy.
Mine are lidded just because it was easier for me as im not a very diy type person.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

Here's mine!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/321557-my-new-rack.html

Heat cable and a router!

Anna.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

heres our racck / beardie viv, in total it is about 5' x 2' x 5' (lxwxh)


----------



## wiseyd (Oct 5, 2009)

I love your rack, so if you bought 4 posts, how many 33 ltr tubs could you fit on?


----------

